

Ash HN: Can I post a link about my writing service? - logesharun

I am an article writer , can I post a link about by writing service? Is that allowed in HN?<p>Thanks,
Logesh
======
callmeed
Sure, as long as it's not spammy.

If you're offering article writing services for startups (to help with
marketing or seo), then I'm sure many people here could use that—myself
included.

Post the site, ask for feedback.

